# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Manual de Producción de Berenjena

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este manual de producción es una guía de las recomendaciones para lograr buenos rendimientos en la producción comercial de berenjena. El resultado final realmente depende del esfuerzo realizado en producir bien el cultivo. Es importante enfatizar que el factor principal e imprescindible para obtener éxito en la producción agrícola es la dedicación al cultivo que el productor demuestra así tanto como la constancia y rigurosidad en realizar todas y cada una de las labores recomendadas al tiempo indicado en este manual de producción. Este manual es un pequeño aporte del proyecto USAID – RED a los productores de Honduras.   *Autores:* USAID  *Editora:* USAID  *Año:* 2,007   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...anum-melongenaTemas similares: Manual de Producción de Camote Manual para la Producción de Sandía Manual Técnico de Producción de Stevia Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) Manual de Producción de Papa

----------


## norberto

como hago la ver el manual

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> como hago la ver el manual

 Hola norberto: 
Debes ingresar a el enlace que publiqué en el tema, y luego debes buscar una pequeño texto abajo del resumen que dice "Download Document" y hacer click en él. Yo lo descargaría y lo adjuntaría al tema para facilitarles su lectura, pero no me permiten por un tema de derechos de autor, y solo de pueden ver o descargar desde la página de AgriFoodGateway.com. 
Saludos

----------

